# Holy Grass Poop!!! -Was this normal?



## Prairie Mom (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello, our young sulcata joined the family recently and has been THRIVING under the advice we've been given on this forum. I've posted a photo, because I have no idea how old she is and thought it would help you to see her.

She's been eating great and a huge variety of natural foods. We're seeing some improvements in concerns we had regarding her shell already. Her feces has been black and wet with lots of roughage. This morning there was A LOT of undigested grass. Some of the grass was still sticking out of her anus and I pulled it out. She had her morning soak and when I checked on her, I found the water brown colored (from feces) and there was a wad of perfectly whole undigested grass floating loosely in a pile about the size of my fist.

I haven't seen this before and don't know what to think? I'd be grateful for any thoughts on this.
Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2014)

Perfectly normal, and desired. You want the tortoise to be eating so much grass that what comes out the other end looks like brown grass pellets.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 4, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Perfectly normal, and desired. You want the tortoise to be eating so much grass that what comes out the other end looks like brown grass pellets.


That's wonderful news! Thank you for your response, Yvonne! Your help is greatly appreciated as always


----------



## wellington (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice looking sully. Glad she is doing great. Did you ever think you would be worried about the look of tortoise poop


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 4, 2014)

Its funny how concerned we get with poo  be careful pulling out the bits from the rear though...


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2014)

Your tortoise looks GREAT!

And the poop sounds perfect.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 4, 2014)

Mavis looks awesome! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 4, 2014)

Your Sully are just like my "Little Pig". My wife also worry about the poop but now we know it is very normal and desired.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 4, 2014)

wellington said:


> Nice looking sully. Glad she is doing great. Did you ever think you would be worried about the look of tortoise poop


ha haha! I loved your note. Never EVER in my wildest dreams did I ever think I'd be worried about tortoise poop...Life is good, isn't it!?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 4, 2014)

Tom said:


> Your tortoise looks GREAT!
> 
> And the poop sounds perfect.


Thank you, Tom. We're particularly grateful for the help and patience you gave us when we were feeling more than a little lost.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 4, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Mavis looks awesome!
> 
> 
> May
> ...


I love that you remember her name! You are so thoughtful and helped me from day 1.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 4, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Your Sully are just like my "Little Pig". My wife also worry about the poop but now we know it is very normal and desired.


That's funny! I love that your wife worried about the poop too. At least I'm in good company Good luck with your eggs!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 4, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> be careful pulling out the bits from the rear though...




The things we do for love, right?! Thanks lismar!


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 4, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> The things we do for love, right?! Thanks lismar!


Lol... true story


----------



## JAYGEE (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad all is normal, but am I the only one disappointed in not seeing a pic of this poop??


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 4, 2014)

Just a note to all of you: A day does not go by that I don't feel grateful for the help I have received from you both in support and guidance. I can imagine how weary it must make you to have to repeat directions and advice to newbies like me, but I am so grateful for your patience and kindness. Without your help, we would have been lost with this little tortoise and the outcome for our little Mavis would have been very sad. You've definitely made a new friend and saved the life of a sweet little animal.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 4, 2014)

JAYGEE said:


> Glad all is normal, but am I the only one disappointed in not seeing a pic of this poop??


I will get you a picture of poop IF IT'S THE LAST THING I DO!!!!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 4, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I love that you remember her name! You are so thoughtful and helped me from day 1.


You're so kind! And how could I forget that amazing rescue story!  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> Just a note to all of you: A day does not go by that I don't feel grateful for the help I have received from you both in support and guidance. I can imagine how weary it must make you to have to repeat directions and advice to newbies like me, but I am so grateful for your patience and kindness. Without your help, we would have been lost with this little tortoise and the outcome for our little Mavis would have been very sad. You've definitely made a new friend and saved the life of a sweet little animal.




This is what we do here Prairie Mom. Pay it for forward now and share what you have learned with people who have not found their way here yet. Your kind words are very nice and much appreciated and we are so glad to help you feel better, but I think I can speak for most of us when I say that our greatest reward is seeing pics of healthy tortoises in large outdoor enclosures eating good foods (like pumpkin and squash leaves). Fibrous poop stories warm the hearts of sulcata keepers everywhere too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2014)

Do all torts like to use their water source as a latrine? Mine (Redfoot) climb out of the water after a dip, walk exactly four steps and drop one right on the ledge. Luckily, the water remains largely untainted. Nasty none the less.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 6, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do all torts like to use their water source as a latrine? Mine (Redfoot) climb out of the water after a dip, walk exactly four steps and drop one right on the ledge. Luckily, the water remains largely untainted. Nasty none the less.


ha ha ha Your redfoot sounds awesome. Mine doesn't always, but I actually kind of like it. We keep her inside at night and when it is too cold. I would rather just dump out dirty water than clean off all the smeared poop


----------

